# Eye tools



## them0nk (Jun 21, 2011)

Short of making my own (don't really have the capacity to ATM) ... i found a website that had one... but the website looks like it's a has-been:

Chainsawsculpture.com ::...


anyone know if this website is dead? or another place to get one?

their forum is filled with spam... the "events" list is from 09-ish... etc. just raised an alarm with me... if it's dead some poor sap doesn't even know their paying for hosting anymore... sad to say this wouldn't be the first time i've seen something like this...


----------



## Battenkiller (Jun 21, 2011)

That's Jamie Doeren's site, he's still around. 

Yeah, he probably doesn't maintain it any more to keep it current, lots of carvers out there with old stuff on their sites. Jamie has most of that stuff in stock. Call and order from him directly, don't go through that site. I don't know personally him but he seems decent enough on the phone. Tell him what you're looking for and he'll tell you if it's available.


His number is in the contact info from his sculpture site: (920)826-5750 I believe it's his studio number. He's a real busy guy like a lot of successful carvers, but you'll be able to get those eye tools from him.


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Aug 22, 2011)

jamies a great guy but is hard to reach even for his friends give him a call and leave a msg


----------



## twoclones (Aug 24, 2011)

them0nk said:


> Short of making my own


 
Why not make your own? It's pretty easy and takes only a few minutes. 

To make mine, I use a dremel to hollow the end of a rotary rasp by spinning the rasp in a drill or die grinder, clamped down or in a vise, while grinding the end with a grinding stone in the dremel. The rasp with the flat tip takes the least amount of time to use.


----------



## them0nk (Aug 24, 2011)

Still haven't bought a die-grinder anyways  money is SUPER TIGHT right now. really want these tools to complete bears though.


----------



## twoclones (Aug 24, 2011)

There's always black marbles for cheap eyes when your economy is measured in bears.


----------

